# pointing up?



## joncan63935 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have been doing drywall hanging and finishing (commercial) for several years but just recently heard the phrase "pointing" or "pointing up". Can someone tell me what this means?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

It's the technical term for the adhesive strength of the bonding surface that compound is applied to beyond the cap.........

Hell I don't know, never heard it.

Bob


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Just a guess.... perhaps filling the area where the drywall abuts another material like a block wall, metal door and window bucks, or at the corrugations of the roof for a fire rated wall.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Good call md, I'll bet your right.......kinda conforms to tuck pointing doesnt it.

Bob


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

Depends on in what context it was used, I would guess. I've heard it used as in the meaning of touching up, pock marks, scratches, etc. any bad spots that will be seen after painting for slick finish. But most commonly heard as "touching up"


----------



## Dale (Aug 26, 2004)

Mudd Dogg said:


> Depends on in what context it was used, I would guess. I've heard it used as in the meaning of touching up, pock marks, scratches, etc. any bad spots that will be seen after painting for slick finish. But most commonly heard as "touching up"


not a drywaller here, but thats how I've understood it too...kinda like "punching out" a punch list.


----------



## joncan63935 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks, guys, for all the replies. I suspected it meant something like touching up, just wasn't sure. Been away from the business for a few years and thought maybe some new lingo had emerged during my absence. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have always heard of 'pointing' in brick and stone. New to me in drywall, might be a regional term.


----------



## joncan63935 (Sep 26, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I have always heard of 'pointing' in brick and stone. New to me in drywall, might be a regional term.


Me too, its a masonry term, hence my confusion.


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

around here it means making sheetrock touchups after the first color coat is applied. you can see imperfections better with a little color on the walls.....


----------



## Flynhigher (Nov 24, 2012)

kenvest said:


> around here it means making sheetrock touchups after the first color coat is applied. you can see imperfections better with a little color on the walls.....


Same in my area...


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

kenvest said:


> around here it means making sheetrock touchups after the first color coat is applied. you can see imperfections better with a little color on the walls.....


Same here

I think it's a North vs. South thing. North of the Mason Dixon line it's "touch up". Down here, it's always been "point up"

Like Kenvest said, done after the first coat of color. Then the spots get spot primmed and coat of color.


----------



## Flynhigher (Nov 24, 2012)

Received 2 bids today.

The first described it as "point up". 

The second described the work to be done. 

The third painter didn't show and didn't call. He must be doing a lot better than me these days... It would be a different thread for sure but maybe just maybe it was the insurance talk that scared him away.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I spent my whole life in the commercial drywall trades in one form or another. 

Always been called point up here. Touch up is what you do with paint, and tuck pointing is what you do with masonry.

Least here in the good ol' Delmarva area.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

pointing up ..." wtf is that " fix it....is what he is telling you


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

touch up is what weve always called it. If you are touching up after color is on we call that a Backcharge


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

iDAHOchris said:


> touch up is what weve always called it. If you are touching up after color is on we call that a Backcharge


if this was facebook I would hit "like":thumbsup:


----------

